# In Search of Fall



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This was our first ride since Spring where we wore long sleeves and tights all day. It has been dry enough and warm enough around DC so the fall colors really haven't been all that good. Lots of leaves have fallen without changing color.

None the less we were on a mission (or more likely it was just an excuse for a ride) to find some fall colors.

We headed south.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

We rode the length of the Mt Vernon trail as a nice little warmup on our way to Mason Neck.

Although it was mostly overcast there were some good fall colors now and then.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This is an out and back ride that we normally won't do except in the winter. The MUTs we were on can get fairly crowded in the afternoons and not much fun if you are trying to cover any distance.

But we were both not quite at our best so we figured we wouldn't be riding all that fast anyway.

It worked out.


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

First class as usual! Lots of nice shots, keepem coming.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I guess we got lucky (and we knew some nearby roads) but we really didn't have a problem with crowds on the MUTs. I guess the angels were with us.

Georgetown on the other hand........ At least we wern't driving.

Even more amazing we were riding really well.

I guess we really do like cooler weather.

MB1
Cool


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Great stuff, it is a bit of a search.... my neighbors have gorgeous color in their one big tree but neither of mine have real color yet.
I am not capable of riding yet (too sick 3 weeks) but Skipper and I will try to remember the camera on our walk.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

MB1 said:


> This was our first ride since Spring where we wore long sleeves and tights all day. It has been dry enough and warm enough around DC so the fall colors really haven't been all that good. Lots of leaves have fallen without changing color.
> 
> None the less we were on a mission (or more likely it was just an excuse for a ride) to find some fall colors.
> 
> We headed south.


Nice shots. 

We had the same experience, not allot of color this year. It was mostly a dry year. The seasonal rainfall is back to an average level, but that all happened in October, so the trees went all year wanting more water. 

It's all over up here, you may have noticed in my last couple of reports the bare branches.

Scot


----------



## CyreneSong (Aug 10, 2005)

Tell us about the bears in Mrs. M's pack.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Nice shots, as usual.

Does Mrs. MB ever say, "Please, for the love of God, leave the fu*king camera at home, dear!"?


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice shot with the mirror. Pretty cool.

MUTs look like they were mostly empty...isn't that a nice treat.

After cross season is over, I'll have to start adventuring and photographing again.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice! Thank you for those, sir.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Well let's see......

The bears (Tia and Lee) like to get out of the house every so often and they do keep us entertained discussing which dog might be more tasty.....

Miss M is so used to me taking pix that it doesn't bother her at all although she rarely slows down for me to get that perfect shot.

The MUTs were busy in the afternoon but nothing like they were on our summer evening commutes. And I suspect that we were riding just at the right speed to avoid passing or being passed by anyone going hard out there.

Z; a dog walking thread could be a RBR first. I say go for it!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

is she flippin' the bird in that mirror pic???


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> is she flippin' the bird in that mirror pic???


I believe that's our intrepid camera man in the mirror and yes, it looks like he has a message for all of us, but I suspect it's just the camera in his hand


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> is she flippin' the bird in that mirror pic???


That is me and that is my camera that you are mistaking for something else  .


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> That is me and that is my camera that you are mistaking for something else  .




d'oh! ...and not a word about dressing alike.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

MB, were you and the missus in Clarendon one night last week? I was driving home (bike was in the shop) and saw a couple about your age, both on nice Waterford-type bikes in the nieghborhood north of Wilson Blvd. I wasn't going to stop and yell, "Hey are you MB1?!" but I was wondering...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

knucklesandwich said:


> MB, were you and the missus in Clarendon one night last week? I was driving home (bike was in the shop) and saw a couple about your age, both on nice Waterford-type bikes in the nieghborhood north of Wilson Blvd. I wasn't going to stop and yell, "Hey are you MB1?!" but I was wondering...


Quite likely it if was before dark, we have been riding through there lately after work just checking out the area.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

*







*


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

........


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.......


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

......


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

......


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

MB1 is in bed.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I love the shots of MissM hammering out of the saddle. My wife has managed to raise herself off the saddle for a few seconds at a time ... while coasting. Baby steps!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> I love the shots of MissM hammering out of the saddle. My wife has managed to raise herself off the saddle for a few seconds at a time ... while coasting. Baby steps!


I hope you noticed she was riding fixed.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

MB, how did you like our rumble strips at Mason Neck? Or do you stay on the side trail the whole time? I'd say something about you not telling me you were going out, but I'm not in town anyway :wink:

Nice shots.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*They were quite a suprise.*



HokieRider said:


> MB, how did you like our rumble strips at Mason Neck? Or do you stay on the side trail the whole time? .....


It is amazing how rough paint can be.

I wasn't prepared for the first set and had my camera in one hand and only one hand on the bars..... :mad2: 

Other than that the roads on this ride were really nice (do you have anything to do with Fort Hunt Park?). 

BTW what is the story on the MUT in Mason Neck Park. It seems like a lot of money was spent for something that must get very little use. We did take it on our way out of the park-it is nice and all for very slow riding but I can't see a roadie ever using it when the nice park road is only a few feet away.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

MB1 said:


> I hope you noticed she was riding fixed.


Of course. And I'd expect nothing less.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

I love this shoit!

You are so good.......better shooting one handed on a bike than most on the ground.

BTW, I went to a lecture and presentation by Steve Gottleib last night. His DC pictures reminded me of yours.

http://www.gottliebphoto.com/Wash_DC/Wash_dc.htm

Len


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

MB1 said:


> It is amazing how rough paint can be.
> 
> I wasn't prepared for the first set and had my camera in one hand and only one hand on the bars..... :mad2:
> 
> ...


I don't have anything to do with Fort Hunt Park. I believe that is maintained by Fairfax County. 

The rumble strips ruffled a few feathers (there was an article in the Post about a guy who was all POd) but for the most part they are doing their job and slowing down the traffic.

As for the MUT. :mad2: Its a cause of contention between myself and others in the park. It was put in as an alternative for the road for all the bikers. However, like you point out, its not good for moving quickly, and the road is. We rent bikes at MN, and it is popular with the people who rent them. It is very difficult for me at times to get the point across that riding a MTB with the kids is different than riding a road bike in lycra, but I think people are starting to get it. It can actually be quite a hazard at high speed, because its not cleared of sticks and what not very often and you can get surprised very easily. But, a lot of people walk on it, and families use it on the weekends (sometimes) so I suppose it serves its purpose.


----------

